# mason jars or plastic bags?



## GrowUsome (Dec 8, 2009)

which is better to cure in? i hang dry my plants until dry, usually about 9 days). Then i cut the buds off and place them in a mason jar, when i use the jars the moisture doesn't come back. how long does it usually take for moisture to return? (do the jars have to vacuum sealed?) when i use ziplock bags the moisture returns in a couple of hours.  just trying to get some input on how others cure their buds.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I tend to dry my buds til the stems snap and then put them in either plastic bags or a jar for the moisture to even out and for the outer drier bud surfaces to pull moisture out of the inner bud and stems.  You dont need to vacuum seal the jars.  I'll do that and then air them some more until the stems snap and then I'll put them in jars or ziploc bags to cure, opening the jars, bags once a day to air the buds out for maybe 5-10 min and then I'll close the jar/baggie back up.  I'll do this over the next 3-4 weeks and my meds get a very nice cure to them. The main thing is you dont want any moisture in the buds that could cause mold issues so if the stems snap it's safe to store your buds.  

Did you maybe dry them a day or so too long?  Maybe your RH was lower than it normally is.  If you dry them too much before you put them in baggies or jars there won't be any moisture left in the middle of the buds and stems.  You can put some small squares of moist sponge in a baggie for a while with some buds to put a bit of moisture back into them but be careful not to get them too damp or you can have mold problems.

Peace!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## GrowUsome (Dec 8, 2009)

do you wait for the branch in the middle of the bud to snap before you start curing in jars? or the lower part of the branch that the bud is on.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

I go by the stem where the top cola is attached.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 8, 2009)

GrowUsome said:
			
		

> which is better to cure in? i hang dry my plants until dry, usually about 9 days). Then i cut the buds off and place them in a mason jar, when i use the jars the moisture doesn't come back. how long does it usually take for moisture to return? (do the jars have to vacuum sealed?) when i use ziplock bags the moisture returns in a couple of hours.  just trying to get some input on how others cure their buds.



Hi GUs...  

I just re-read your post again...  Yeah 9 days is 2-4 days longer than I typically dry my buds out for the first time.  Unless your humidity levels are really high, even the dankest bud should be dry enuf to bag up for 're-hydrating' within a week ime.  I usually let it dry 5-7 days depending on density, just until the outer surface and remaining leaves feels brittle/dry and then I'll 're-hydrated' the buds in a gal ziploc bag for a day and they'll get kinda spongey again so I let it air dry some more til it feels about the same... depending on RH maybe a half day or another day and then bag it up again...  Some people like to put their buds in paper bags for a few days for the spongey to stem snap period of drying and that works great too... The main thing to remember is to make sure the stems snap so that there isn't enuf moisture to start any mold....

Peace!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey dirty!! I like to let mine hang for about the same time as dirty said and then I use mason jars; you can use bags but I have so many jars lying around from canning I figure I may as well use them.


----------

